# Two years later-update



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi TAM friends. It has been a while since I've logged on. I wanted to update you guys on what's been going on since the last time we spoke. Well, I am now divorced, as of July last year. My ex moved in with his teen nearly 1.5 years ago. They are still living together. 
OW has attempted to contact me a few times now. I still stick to the persona non-grata approach. She is not part of my life. It ****s her to tears, but I will not budge. I still stick to what I've said before, anybody else would be fine, not her.
My health has suffered a whole lot since 2 years ago. I had whopping cough, crazy infections and just a poor immune system. i work out regularly though, and try to beat the anxiety which still follows me. I guess it will always be difficult to relax, after experiencing the trauma of your husband cheating and leaving you while pregnant with baby #2. 
On the upside, I have bought out my house and received a permanency in at my work 
I also have been in a relationship with a lovely guy for 11 months now. He's my friend's partner's best friend. I have known him years ago, then we lost touch. After reconnecting we took it extremely easy and slow, seeing each other on every other weekend only for about 6 months. We only moved on to a more serious thing after that-still we see each other about 2/3 days a week. He is lovely to my children, who are now nearly 4 and 2. They have adjusted. I am trying to cope with the guilt I feel when they are not with me every other weekend, and the relief when I get to rest, as well.
Life has moved on. I still feel pain and disappointment. I married for life and it will take some more time. I'm healing slowly, carefully. 
So keep your heads up friends on the other side. It does get easier. You won't get amnesia and just feel ****ing fabulous, but you will heal-with scars.
Karma I don't care about. At this stage I don't care about that anymore. While I still haven't forgiven, I'm sad, not vengeful. I guess I'll always carry some sadness with me. 
I hope you are all doing relatively well 
Thank you for everything. You guys really were there for me when I was so alone. I am so grateful.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey Honeystly glad to see life is moving forward for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

How are things with you unsure?


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Good things are pretty well settled down for me.. just been dating a lot in the last year and having fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm glad to hear that. It's good to see you move on. No other choice there really though. Dating 'a lot' sounds like you're busy


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

Good to hear from you, Honey! I'm glad that things have settled down a bit for you now, but I hope you'll soon be able to really get yourself back on your feet physically. Being sick a lot can wear you out mentally, too, I know. 

And good for you for refusing to have contact with OW! You don't owe her anything. Well, maybe a well-placed kick in the ass, but then again, that's contact.  


Hang in there!! (hugs)


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Honeystly,

I was just thinking about you a couple of weeks ago. I know that our situations were *sort of* similar.

I am glad to hear that you are doing better...but, I am sorry about your health situations.

I am good. My son is now 3. I have been dating the same guy since May 2013. We are pretty serious...I love him a lot.

It is good that you are not acknowledging the OW. I anticipate that Sasquatch will eventually move in with his Tart--she is still finishing grad school on the other side of the country. But, I dread the day when I will have to interact with her--but, when that day comes, I think I am going to just mostly try to ignore her too.

I rarely even think about Sasquatch and his Tart anymore--I am thankful that he only has 25% custody of our son. Frankly, my boyfriend is more of an influence on my son's life than he own father is. ...but this is what Sasquatch wanted, and he seems okay with that. He has told me on several occassions that he is 'happy' for me that I have found someone that loves me and is good to our son........and he has acknowledged the fact that my boyfriend sees our son more than he does. Sasquatch often plays the "poor me card"...However, when I suggest perhaps calling our son in the weekends without him or even taking him to a bouncehouse or something, Sasquatch always has something else to do. 


I am glad you are doing well. You have definitely been in my thoughts.


----------

